# DVC Dues and Chase Sapphire Reserve



## ljmiii (Jan 3, 2017)

I know that in the past, DVC dues have not counted as 'travel' on the Chase Sapphire Preferred card and so no '2x' travel bonus.

However, on other forums I've seen posts from people who have been successful in getting back the Chase Sapphire Reserve $300 travel credit from paying their DVC dues. What I haven't seen yet (since the travel credits are reflected almost immediately and points are credited at the end of the billing cycle) is anyone claiming they have received the 3x points for 'travel'.

So...have any tuggers out there done this?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 3, 2017)

I would love to know myself.  My fees are due 2/14, and I would love to get 3X with Chase Sapphire Reserve.  I already received my $300 travel credit.


----------



## seascapemvy (Jan 4, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to know myself.  My fees are due 2/14, and I would love to get 3X with Chase Sapphire Reserve.  I already received my $300 travel credit.


I got my 3x points for dvc dues.  I also got 3 the points for everything  I bought using my magic band, even things from any store.  That is better than my disney  chase card.


----------



## Gracey (Jan 4, 2017)

Just checked my account received the travel credit plus points 3x the dues.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2017)

One way of paying DVC fees is using Disney gift cards.  About once per month, our local Kroger store offers 4X fuel points for gift card purchases, and we own 500 points so pay about $2750 per year in MF's.   Kroger always has Disney on the shelf, $500 cards are easy to find.  

At 4X fuel points, we get $1.00 off 35 gallons of gasoline for every $250 in gift card purchases.  With Disney gift cards, you can combine your gift cards into one or two big balances, then call and pay the fees with the gift cards.  Now with 3X points, I am thinking we are better off paying fees with our credit card.  We don't use that many fuel discounts.  We only fill our cards about twice per month.  The fuel points expire at the end of the next month, so they are never good for more than 60 days at a time.  

Rick has always figured we still get 1X points on whatever card we use to get the gift cards at the grocery store.


----------



## ljmiii (Jan 9, 2017)

I just got my Chase Sapphire Reserve Statement - 3 points/$ on DVC dues. WooHoo!

And thank you for the idea of buying Disney Cards at locations for which you get special bonus points or cash back rewards. I have a couple of cards that rotate through locations that give 5 cents/$ back - and my HHonors AMEX always gives me 6 pts/$ at supermarkets.


----------



## icydog (Jan 21, 2017)

ljmiii said:


> I know that in the past, DVC dues have not counted as 'travel' on the Chase Sapphire Preferred card and so no '2x' travel bonus.
> 
> However, on other forums I've seen posts from people who have been successful in getting back the Chase Sapphire Reserve $300 travel credit from paying their DVC dues. What I haven't seen yet (since the travel credits are reflected almost immediately and points are credited at the end of the billing cycle) is anyone claiming they have received the 3x points for 'travel'.
> 
> So...have any tuggers out there done this?




I paid my dues using the Sapphire Premium (not reserve) and I got 2x the points for my membership dues. I pay a lot of dues so this was a welcome surprise.


----------



## Irishheart (Feb 11, 2017)

_Good to know!  I'm glad we decided to get the Chase Sapphire Reserve card.  Great benefits!_


----------

